
Lululemon buys at-home exercise startup for US$500M - finphil
https://www.ctvnews.ca/business/lululemon-buys-at-home-exercise-startup-for-us-500-million-1.5005041
======
mips_avatar
I hope this turns out better than the myfitnesspal-Under Armor acquisition.
From what I can tell Under Armor just uses Myfitnesspal to give me coupons I
don't want.

